# Acceptable Amount of Rocks in New Yard



## Adam330 (Jul 20, 2021)

We hired a landscaper to build a patio and regrade our yard and plant new grass. They used existing soil from other parts of the yard and then spread seed with straw. The soil very visibly has a lot rocks of various sizes, including many of the rocks/gravel they brought in as base for the patio, as well as some pieces of concrete from an old patio they removed. They say they used a "rockhound" to remove the rocks, and that the roundhound only takes out rocks from the very top layer and leaves thin "dust," which then gets packed down when it rains or it is watered and this is why the rocks and gravel are now exposed. Essentially, they say this is as good as I should expect. I realize that not all rocks will be removed, but the amount seems very excessive particularly when many of the rocks are ones they brought in for the patio base and just dropped into the yard while they were transporting them. What are folks thoughts on what level of rocks is acceptable?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

None


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. None. I would expect a good topsoil or similar.

Not a landscape guy, but I'm sure they will popbin soon enough.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess it depends on what the contract states.

If he was hired to regrade with existing soil and then plant grass seed....that's what you got.


----------

